# Bridging the Gap: Resources for Analysts and Investigators



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

*Bridging the Gap: Resources for Analysts and Investigators*

The International Association of Law Enforcement Intelligence Analysts (IALEIA)- New England Chapter presents *Bridging the Gap: Resources for Analysts and Investigators *which will take place at the Best Western Royal Plaza Hotel and Trade Center in Marlboro, MA on November 14 and 15, 2006.

This training program is recommended for intelligence analysts, crime analysts, computer crime specialists, juvenile officers and police investigators who would like to increase their knowledge in intelligence techniques.

Topics presented will include:

* Computer Forensics
* Identity Theft
* Prosecution
* Social networking websites
* Immigration
* Middle Eastern Culture

Registration Fee: $50 for IALEIA members, $100 for non-members
Hotel Room Rates: $89 per night

Registration forms and detailed conference information are available online at www.neialeia.org


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*International Association of Law Enforcement Intelligence Analysts​
*

*New England Chapter*
*Presents: Bridging the Gap:*
*Resources for Analysts and Investigators*

*November 14 and 15, 2006*
*At the Best Western Royal Plaza Hotel Marlboro, MA*

*Conference Topics:*
* Social Networking Websites - Det. James McLaughlin, Keene PD*
* Computer Forensics - US Secret Service*
* Understanding Immigration - Immigration & Customs Enforcement*
* Identity Theft - U.S. Postal Inspection Service*
* Identity Theft : A Criminal Perspective*
* Prosecution: Ultimate Value of Analyst/Investigator - Attorney General's Office*
* Understanding Middle Eastern Culture - IIR/SLATT*
* Resources - Bureau of Justice Assistance*

*Tuesday, November 14th*
*Registration and Continental Breakfast from 8:00AM-9:00AM*
*Training from 9:00AM-4:30PM*
*Lunch and snacks provided*

*Wednesday, November, 15th*
*Continental Breakfast from 7:30AM-8:30AM*
*Training begins at 8:30AM*

*Conference Fee: NE IALEIA members - $50, non-members $100*

*Hotel $89 per night -mention IALEIA*
*Best Western Royal Plaza Hotel (508) 480-9343*
*Marlboro, Massachusetts*
*http://www.rplazahotels.com*

*Register early - space is limited! Contact Information:*
*Will Accept Check/Credit Cards and Money Orders *

*Tracey Flaherty*
*See attached registration form FBI-Boston*
*(603) 471-9426*
*[email protected]*​


----------

